# Newborn is choking!



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

BFing has gone really well so far, and I'm thankful for that. DS is almost 2 weeks old.

Sometimes, though, he chokes on my milk--it's like he's sucking it down the wrong pipe. Poor guy starts coughing pretty dramatically, and becomes a little distressed.

I don't know if this is normal as we develop our BFing relationship (all the women in my family used formula on their little ones, so they're of no help). But is there anything that I can do to prevent it from happening?

Thanks


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm no expert, so maybe someone who is will correct me if I'm wrong.
But it could be that he's choking during your letdowns, that the flow of milk is very strong at these times and he's having difficulty handling it.
It could also just be that he stops paying attention and mis-handles the milk. For many babies at this age, nursing is a very complex motor skill that requires concentration and organization. If he get's distracted or lazy...








I would just take him off the breast and burp and comfort him then put him back on. If he's not causing you pain or trauma and he's gaining weight, then he'll be okay.
HTH!
-Lindsay


----------



## its_me_mona (Feb 2, 2005)

It sounds like your let-down is a bit overwhelming for your baby. A forceful let-down is usually called an "overactive let-down" or OALD. The good news is that your baby will eventually learn how to deal with it & it probably won't cause any problems other than what you are experiencing now. Though there are some "tricks of the trade" that you can use. Here's a link on that for you -- http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/fast-letdown.html

HTH!


----------



## storeimy (Dec 9, 2003)

Ah yes-the forceful letdown. I know it well. My babies would cough and choke and sputter and SCREAM because they would get so upset. It's scary and frustrating for mama. I'm sure the kellymom link posted above is very helpful for this. What I did was when I started to feel the letdown I'd pull her off gently and letdown into a towel I'd have handy and then latch her back on. This was in the very early weeks. Eventually they do figure out how to handle it. I tried to remain very softspoken and calm so that she wouldn't feel more stressed. It will pass I promise!


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

I agree with the forceful letdown- that happens in the beginning and like the others said, your baby will get used to it eventually. Try to hand express until you feel the letdown, then as the feeling subsides, latch your babe on- you'll be full of milk, but no heavy stream will trouble your babe.
I always like to say "Hold on Baby!" as I let down...kinda warns her to brace herself for the mighty river of milk! :LOL


----------

